# MARSOC Poser



## TR16 (Sep 25, 2016)

Met a guy at the gym wearing a MARSOC shirt and got to taking to him. I'm a former marine myself, 0311. Said he was with MARSOC and all that. He seemed to know the lingo and having not served with those guys didn't know enough to press him. Overall seemed legit, after seeing him there several times he started saying weirder stuff. Claims he's a contractor now and he "interrogates and assinates people." Obviously this was a pretty big red flag. I googled him and saw he listed it in his LinkedIn profile but buried deep where you'd have to look for it to find it. Also saw he's had quite a few run ins with the law including a 3 hour armed standoff with the police. I'm not sure if he's full of crap or not, but either way is definitely a weird guy. Anyone know how to verify if this guy is for real? If he's legit don't really want to call him out on his personal shit, that's not my business but I don't want to be associated if he's a fucking liar.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thread locked until you post an introduction.

ETA: By the age of thirty, you should have enough experience to figure out if someone is feeding a line of BS. If you don't know what to do, then you do nothing. 


One last thing. Until you are vetted as a Ranger, change your screen name, this is not a suggestion.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2016)

Name and Intro sorted.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 26, 2016)

Hop on MOL and do the Marine finder/locator. You should be able to find his last unit or MOS listed.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2016)

TR16 said:


> Met a guy at the gym wearing a MARSOC shirt and got to taking to him. I'm a former marine myself, 0311. Said he was with MARSOC and all that. He seemed to know the lingo and having not served with those guys didn't know enough to press him. Overall seemed legit, after seeing him there several times he started saying weirder stuff. Claims he's a contractor now and he "interrogates and assinates people." Obviously this was a pretty big red flag. I googled him and saw he listed it in his LinkedIn profile but buried deep where you'd have to look for it to find it. Also saw he's had quite a few run ins with the law including a 3 hour armed standoff with the police. I'm not sure if he's full of crap or not, but either way is definitely a weird guy. Anyone know how to verify if this guy is for real? If he's legit don't really want to call him out on his personal shit, that's not my business but I don't want to be associated if he's a fucking liar.



I'm not sure you should associate with someone who is prone to "three hour armed stand offs" with the police but that's up to you.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 26, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I'm not sure you should associate with someone who is prone to "three hour armed stand offs" with the police but that's up to you.



I didn't quite read it as "associated with," more like "had a run-in with."  Either way, wide birth and distance is a good idea.

The mentally-stable posers are pain enough....the really crazy ones, I want no part of.  And yes, I have a story there.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2016)

In my experience, it is rare that outing a poser ends in a positive manner. At best it becomes a zero-sum game and usually you look like the asshole. We act like there's some glory or righteousness associated with breaking down a shitbag, but that rarely counts for points outside of our circle.

To each their own. We all have to own our line.


----------



## JBMorgan1993 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Hop on MOL and do the Marine finder/locator. You should be able to find his last unit or MOS listed.


How do I log onto MOL without my last LES? I haven't been in since 1997?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 28, 2016)

TR16 said:


> Also saw he's had quite a few run ins with the law including a 3 hour armed standoff with the police. ... I don't want to be associated if he's a fucking liar.



The criminal past should be enough for you to stay away from him.  If he's not lying about MARSOC but his hobbies are armed standoffs, would you associate with him?   The posing stuff is inconsequential bullshit.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2016)

TR16 said:


> Met a guy at the gym wearing a MARSOC shirt and got to taking to him. I'm a former marine myself, 0311. Said he was with MARSOC and all that. He seemed to know the lingo and having not served with those guys didn't know enough to press him. Overall seemed legit, after seeing him there several times he started saying weirder stuff. Claims he's a contractor now and he "interrogates and assinates people." Obviously this was a pretty big red flag. I googled him and saw he listed it in his LinkedIn profile but buried deep where you'd have to look for it to find it. Also saw he's had quite a few run ins with the law including a 3 hour armed standoff with the police. I'm not sure if he's full of crap or not, but either way is definitely a weird guy. Anyone know how to verify if this guy is for real? If he's legit don't really want to call him out on his personal shit, that's not my business but I don't want to be associated if he's a fucking liar.




smile and wave, boys....  smile and wave....


----------

